# Facts You Should Know About [ss.org member]



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 13, 2010)

Like the "Facts You Should Know About Chuck Norris", except that you should write either about yourself or about other forum members. Forum in-jokes are welcome, since this is supposed to be silly.

5,000th post btw.


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats on 5000 posts!

Josh Pelican - Will make Strechers for your ears out of just about ANYTHING and I mean ANYTHING 

I am Nick...and I like to Party.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 13, 2010)

Bear Grylls.

Peter Steele.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

JohnIce has loved every woman in the Northern Hemisphere. He is probably your father.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 13, 2010)

vampiregenocide is actually a Lycan.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> vampiregenocide is actually a Lycan.


 
It's true. The women do say I fuck like a beat. 





Too much?


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 13, 2010)

Waelstrum likes to refer to himself in the third person.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

That Demoniac guy is a real asshole.


----------



## Variant (Sep 13, 2010)

That Demoniac guy is a real asshole.

Edit: That asshole beat me to it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I beat you to it 'cos I'm an asshole like that


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't want to set the world on fire...


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I don't want to set the world on fire...



Phi wants to start a flame in your heart.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm secretely super awesome, PnKnG is my bitch and PeteyG dreams about doing a naked publicity campaign for Blackmachine 
(the headstock will be covering his junk).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2010)

MFB is motha fuckin' BRUTAL!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

i love ibanez

i have had a facination with the band the doors since i was 7

i love to many ss.org members to list

im actually a complete fucking dork


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

I am not a sink. Sink is a bitch.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> I am not a sink. Sink is a bitch.


 
Funny... He was just saying the same about you.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

What a douche canoe. He's just jealous people pee in him all the time while I protect their food from ants and babies


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> What a douche canoe. He's just jealous people pee in him all the time while I protect their food from ants and babies


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 13, 2010)

IbanezShredderB has an obsession with shanking... It's.... Odd.

That Demoniac guy *is* an asshole. 

Fzau lieks teh dick.

I post waaaaay too much.

Tre has an 8 string.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Fzau lieks teh dick.


 
Only if it's teh Bulbz or a certain Aussie cunt! 

Oh and I HAVE NATASKA!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 13, 2010)

If you fuck with SergeantVomit's booze, he will fuck you up.

I think bulb is a pretty cool guy. eh djents and doesnt afraid of anything.

JJ Rodriguez is more metal than you and is more black metal than all of Europe.

Geoff (groph) will suck your brains out, then chainsmoke and make djent jokes while shitty bands play inside Gus' bub.



eventhetrees said:


> Josh Pelican - Will make Strechers for your ears out of just about ANYTHING and I mean ANYTHING


 
I am getting her tonsils... just you wait.


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 13, 2010)

Trekita can never think of anything interesting or of value to say.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 13, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Only if it's teh Bulbz or a certain Aussie cunt!


----------



## Gamba (Sep 13, 2010)

I have less posts than any other active member from 2006. Hell, I probably have less posts than someone who joined the forum a week ago


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

i miss ralphy1976, he needs to come back from working abroad


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i miss ralphy1976, he needs to come back from working abroad


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i miss ralphy1976, he needs to come back from working abroad


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, I wondered where Ralphy went, I think Rob needs to stop being a SWAT guy and buy more guitars.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


>


 
we email regularly. he is still around and doing good. just work has him traveling alot right now.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bloody Inferno looks like Nobuo Uematsu 

JJ Rodriguez looks like Shawn Michaels, the wrestler. 

ShadyDavey is my favorite Brit on here. 

Ibezecool's really name is Vincent. How crazy is that??? The only Vincent's I know are the painter who cut off his ear, the vampire dude from FFVII, and the guy that got shot to death on the toilet b/c of a pop-tart. 

I pronounce jymellis as one word, even though it's his name... Jym Ellis. I imagine him in Native American gear. 

The aussies on this board are my favorite posters in general. So funny and laid back. 

The canucks and brits (excluding ShadyDavey and ScarSymmetry) are tied for my least favorite posters in general. So much hate.  Must be something in your bland food. 

I think that the admins are doing a great job with limited resources. 

We should start a fundraiser to help Mako's Tethan buy real guitar luthery equipment. 

I find myself missing Hufschmid. 

MFB is a mutha fuckin' BADASS!!! 

xtrustisyoursx, glassmoon0fo, Colin Varville, MerlinFuel, and Tono Fyr are all in the same National Music Fraternity as me. 

xtrustisyoursx has red hair. Red hair scares me.


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 13, 2010)

BigPhi84 is the one person who see everywhere on this forum but rarely speak to. i must fix this.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 13, 2010)

Ittoa666 is [NOT] secretly a pirate. 

Infinitycomplex is a fucking redneck.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

bigphi's avatar makes him look like a GQ model, i bet you get hella snatch


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

You're all my illegitimate children. I know jedi mind tricks.


----------



## liamh (Sep 13, 2010)

liamh is not important enough to have a fact about him in this thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

liamh once had a baby with himself and it was Megan Fox.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

phaeded0ut is one of the smartest people you'll ever meet.

And, I've said it before but it deserves repeating...

...The Somberlain is a wise man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy fucking sucks. And so does Demoniac


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 lights his bowl with matches like a crackhead when he cant find his lighter.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Randy fucking sucks. And so does Demoniac



Randy endorses this post.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Mindcrime1204 lights his bowl with matches like a crackhead when he cant find his lighter.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 13, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Mindcrime1204 lights his bowl with matches like a crackhead when he cant find his lighter.



I think many of us are likely guilty of that, at least on occasion.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

jym buys more lighters when he gets down to 2


----------



## Kidneythief (Sep 13, 2010)

You always see MaxOfMetal give out good advices.

Kidneythief is too shy to post more than he could, and often deletes his message(s) and doesn't post them...

(I actually wrote this down for the third time now -_- )


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 13, 2010)

JohnIce is a poon goon.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dct6_-j9U8
Ibz_Rg - Cute, but rubs his feet then his face.


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 13, 2010)

I like to talk about myself instead of other members because I am a pretentious pickle.


----------



## xJeremiahx (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeremiah does not like Meshuggah.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> jym buys more lighters when he gets down to 2


 
Konfyouzd inherits lighters from house guests.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 13, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> Ibz_Rg - Cute, but rubs his feet then his face.





4:50


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

xJeremiahx said:


> Jeremiah does not like Meshuggah.


That makes two of us


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 13, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Konfyouzd inherits lighters from house guests.


 When Konfyouzd plays he gives everyone listening a contact high.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Konfyouzd inherits lighters from house guests.



Gunshow86de turns all his friend's lighters into crack torches, then laughs when they singe off their eyelashes. He will no doubt receive some very bad karma because of this. He still thinks it's worth it.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 13, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I pronounce jymellis as one word, even though it's his name... Jym Ellis. I imagine him in Native American gear.


 
I also pronounce it as one word. 



BigPhi84 said:


> The canucks and brits (excluding ShadyDavey and ScarSymmetry) are tied for my least favorite posters in general. So much hate.  Must be something in your bland food.


 
We are no longer e-friends.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> The canucks and brits (excluding ShadyDavey and ScarSymmetry) are tied for my least favorite posters in general. So much hate.  Must be something in your bland food.


 
You will burn for your heresy infidel.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 13, 2010)

I imagine Konfyouzd, TreKita, and DrakkarTyrannis talking with a "surfer boy" accent since all the black metalheads I know talk like that.  (yes, a little racist, but I'm sure some of you probably think that I can't pronounces R's/L's) 

Cadavuh has a dildo on the end of his gas mask.
MaxofMetal is an encyclopedia for Tech work.
SchecterWhore in a Theory book.
JohnIce has the faint scent of fresh vagina on him.
ESP_Griffyn is apparently from Nurburgring. I wonder which turn. 
Psychobuddy_101 always has hot asian chicks for his avatar pic.
Nick1 always has hot white chicks for his avatar pic.
I hate that Cheesbuiscut is spelled wrong.
Toshiro, murmel, sakeido, are these guys actually asian?
ckackley, shitson, TimSE I laugh when I read their names (TimSE reminds me of Goatse)
Fred the Shred... what is a Shred?
Adam of Angels, the guitar version of Don Giovanni
afireinside has sweet early 90's Ibanez guitars
AngelVivaldi has crappy allergies to everything!
canuck brian was supposed to send me humbucker templates. 
budda chestrocks even higher than I do.
cataclysm child has awesome youtube vids.
bigness... his orange peel GIF still makes me laugh every time I see it.
daemon barbeque is a big Bleach fan like me.
CYBERSYN.... I think of porn.
DDDorian & eaeolian... Where's the BPhrygian mod a.k.a Frigid Bitch mod? 
dendroaspis... Dendro Ass Piss
HumanFuseBen. We were supposed to meet up when he came down to Savannah. I texted him and he deleted the text b/c he didn't recognize the phone number. 
kmanick is an old guy! 
mattayus writes awesome music. Too bad there hasn't been anything new in a while. 
mattofvengeance... did you ever get an 8-string?
charles asks a lot of questions.
MF_Kitten ROCKS MY SOCKS OFF!!!
mikernaut, clubbin' baby seals.
NickCormier... Carvin Whore!
Nitrobattery... did he ever end up selling that black RGA321?


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

Shawn is literally the nicest person in the entire world.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 13, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez is respectful of women and children.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> Shawn is literally the nicest person in the entire world.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I
> 
> Cadavuh has a dildo on the end of his gas mask.


 
thats actually zombi3


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> JJ Rodriguez is respectful of women and children.



He never loses respect for them, even after they escape the van.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> thats actually zombi3




Damnit. I messed up. Can I use my "do over" card?


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

Groff has a black and red rape cape.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 13, 2010)

Ed frequently confused Randy and Rick to be the same person...

and is also late to the party.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

Gunshow86de can stare at Randy's avatar for hours; it is hypnotizing.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick and Randy _are_ the same person. Just like Chris Sherman.

Randy can stare at gunshow86de's avatar for hours; it is fappatizing.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> Randy can stare at gunshow86de's avatar for hours; it is fappatizing.











This is gunshow86de's "spank-bank" => Manning Face

Gunshow86de's favorite part is when Peyton makes the "aww heck" face.

The more gunshow86de types his user-name, the more he realizes he does not like it. Why did I have to use my old high school email address as my name?


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 13, 2010)

Lord Elixer is a famous drag artist, although name-less.

Necris enjoys sex with bonsai trees :-D

Lord Elixer wishes to have an SS.Orgy.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 13, 2010)

I have no idea of what to say, besides Peter Steele and Bear Grylls.



O yeah, I seem to be unnoticed everywhere I go. Even when I talk. I must be a ninja or something.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

leandroab is a filthy pervert with a confusing name.


----------



## Groff (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> Groff has a black and red rape cape.



I also hear he is fucking crazy






Oh, and Celiak has no wang. No wang at all.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> leandroab is a filthy pervert with a confusing name.




I still read it as "Leah and Rob"


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> 4:50


Hahaha, I know right! I was like 
Love the dude like a brother though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick is a wonderful handsome man.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2010)

This is envenomedcky:


----------



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2010)

Kyle has a strange obsession with my feet.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy thinks the 3+3 style ESP headstock looks kinda like a boner in sweatpants.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, and just so you know, this is Kyle:


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

That looks like a Miller High Life belt buckle.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> That looks like a Miller High Life belt buckle.


It is, and miller is also the reason I looked so awesome in this picture.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2010)

Ibz_Rg web-redemption!






Making all the other guys jealous!


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's my artistic interpretation




Christ I hope I don't get banned for this...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 13, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> Ibz_Rg web-redemption!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that Call of Duty on the TV lol


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Are those potato wedges taped to his face? 

HamBungler: Bunglin' ham since 1989.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2010)

You're all jealous of how fresh I am.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Here's my artistic interpretation
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ibz_rg said:


> You're all jealous of how fresh I am.


I don't smoke weed, i'm actually not into drugs at all. I don't even like being around them. 
& Mike, you know it.


----------



## budda (Sep 13, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> budda chestrocks even higher than I do.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> JJ Rodriguez is respectful of women and children.





BigPhi84 said:


> The canucks and brits (excluding ShadyDavey and ScarSymmetry) are tied for my least favorite posters in general. So much hate.  Must be something in your bland food.



I made a list in this thread, and apparently I'm a least favourite poster.. yet worth mentioning by the same guy that said it  

JJ likes little girls in a politically correct manner,

Rick befriends awesome bands

Misha Mansoor is a cool guy to eat pizza with

Darren is the fucking man

Eleven59 plays a mean bass... and a mean 6-string

AVWII can play anything with strings, it's alarming

PirateMetalTroy is pretty metal, not much pirate (true story)

Drew can play blues/rock like a mofo

Eaolian still posts here, usually if it involves misinformation regarding mesa boogie amps.

I'm a pretty awesome dude.

I have an ss.org twin.. who doesn't post anymore 

Sakeido is white (and a little preppy sometimes )

Toshiro lives in the US, Naren lives in Japan.

Biggness' avatar cracks me up, every time.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> I don't smoke weed, i'm actually not into drugs at all. I don't even like being around them.
> & Mike, you know it.


 
thats funny, i feel the same way about people that dont smoke weed


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> thats funny, i feel the same way about people that dont smoke weed


jymellis : Elitist pothead


----------



## leandroab (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> leandroab is a filthy pervert with a confusing name.



My first name: Leandro
My last name: Abaurre

Fuse the two together: LeandroAb

I do the frog game dance.
Your post is now diamonds.

I'm on a horse.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 13, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> jymellis : Elitist pothead



jymellis: bad ass mofucka!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> jymellis : Elitist pothead


 
jymellis : asshole pothead / the guy nobody knows when to take seriously

leandro : jym's bestest buddie on the intrawebbbzzz


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't like being around people with a bias towards drugs.
I got along really well with all the stoners in my high school.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> I don't like being around people with a bias towards drugs.
> I got along really well with all the stoners in my high school.


 
i dont like being around people that act stupid or "slow" when they smoke. i also dont like being around people that are slobering ass drunk. i can see why being around "stoners" would bother some people. but there are some of us that funtion like normal even when TOTALLY FUKIN BLAZED


----------



## leandroab (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> leandro : jym's bestest buddie on the intrawebbbzzz



Let's celebrate.


























hahahahaha


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 13, 2010)

I make Whitey from "Me, Myself, and Irene" look like Wesley Snipes.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> jymellis : asshole pothead / the guy nobody knows when to take seriously


No serious hate <3
Just kidding


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> No serious hate <3
> Just kidding


 

jymellis : guy that nobody knows when to take seriously


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i dont like being around people that act stupid or "slow" when they smoke. i also dont like being around people that are slobering ass drunk. i can see why being around "stoners" would bother some people. but there are some of us that funtion like normal even when TOTALLY FUKIN BLAZED



I never get the feeling to rant about philosophy and all that like most people seem to do. About space, existence, that kind of thing. I do that already when I'm completely sober but when I'm smacked I'm a lot more energetic and have a need to just walk around instead of watching Beavis n Butthead


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread proves why this forum is the best!

I regret making my username my band name. What the fuck was I thinking back in April 2009 on that late night...I also wish I posted her way earlier! I've been watching these boards occasionally for years!

Vampiregenocide - is awesome and really helpful, also he's british...c'mon meow. Everyone I've talked to that's british were awesome people.

Josh Pelican - Gross mo fucka. But hilarious none the less  hahahaha


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 13, 2010)

Nick is easily one of my favorite people ever and we've never met in person. Everyone says he's a really busy guy, but I think he purposely keeps himself busy so he doesn't express his true feelings for me. Everyone should like Nick. He likes Emperor cabs. 

LordElixer is also a fucking awesome guy and doesn't post enough. He tells me he'd fuck me without thinking twice. My birthday is coming up and he's sending me videos of him dancing in Star Wars underwear and his girlfriend's lingerie. He has shown me (and told me) things that no one ever has to no about.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Nick is easily one of my favorite people ever and we've never met in person. Everyone says he's a really busy guy, but I think he purposely keeps himself busy so he doesn't express his true feelings for me. Everyone should like Nick. He likes Emperor cabs.
> 
> LordElixer is also a fucking awesome guy and doesn't post enough. He tells me he'd fuck me without thinking twice. My birthday is coming up and he's sending me videos of him dancing in Star Wars underwear and his girlfriend's lingerie. He has shown me (and told me) things that no one ever has to no about.


Hey man! Congratulations!


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 13, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Nick is easily one of my favorite people ever and we've never met in person. Everyone says he's a really busy guy, but I think he purposely keeps himself busy so he doesn't express his true feelings for me. Everyone should like Nick. He likes Emperor cabs.







I have been busy d00d!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh Pelican has inspired me to work in a hospital.
Ibz_rg and I like core.
Everyone else hates it. 
JJ Rodriguez scares me shitless.
Rick is awesome
Jym is the baddest. He smokes pot and doesn't afraid of cops. He is also made of Fa.
Teqnick is one of my best internet friends.
IbanezShredderB listens to too much Deftones.
LordElixer should post more. Because he is the shit.
Drak is our resident black black-metal satanic butt-pirate.
Leandroab has a parrot. Which I almost spelled as "pirate"
PoopyAlligator is not actually an Alligator. Or covered in shit.
MaxofMetal should be a mod.
DjPharoah is an awesome mod. He is also a gear whore
As is Eaeolian.
S7eve should return to mod status.
DDDorian needs to post more.
Customisbetter makes awesome builds.
Darren should also post more sexy builds.
I can't seem to keep a drummer.
Evil7 has an awesome band.
xtrustisyoursx likes shortscale guitars. He would also like to fight about it.
xshreditupx has an amazing band. Also a gear whore
Ghstofperdition needs to post more
Evenomedcky is also in a good band.
Vampiregenocide looks like hevy devy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> IbanezShredderB has an obsession with shanking... It's.... Odd.



It's because shanking is win.



Stealthtastic said:


> Randy fucking sucks. And so does Demoniac



Fuck those guys.



Randy said:


> Randy endorses this post.



Demoniac endorses this post endorsing that post.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Also; Dan/dpm/Mr.Oni is shorter than I expected, and a truly fuck-awesome guy


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 13, 2010)

In my epicly long post, I forgot to mention Demoniac. And Randy. And Groph.
They are all awesome.
Demoniac likes Warhammer 40k (I think that's what it's called. Please don't castrate me )
Randy is just an overall badass guy.
Groph has a cuckoo clock on his head. Your argument is invalid (Yes I know the guy's from Portal)


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Techcoreriffman is soon to be castrated.



































Seriously though, castration


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Vampiregenocide looks like hevy devy.


 
Cheers, though I'm sensitive about my shitty thin hair.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 13, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Josh Pelican has inspired me to work in a hospital.



That fucking rules. I still haven't gotten into the morgue, though.

Dead Slut Guy Fuck is going to have to hold off with album covers until I get in.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Ibz_rg and I like core.
> Everyone else hates it.



Fuck 'em all!


----------



## Origin (Sep 13, 2010)

Origin is the most handsome, intelligent and modest guy I know. 

Rather tall too.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Sep 13, 2010)

Rob_l is obviously a poor bastard.

I am a liar.

I am also a silly boy.


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2010)

budda said:


> I have an ss.org twin.. who doesn't post anymore



R.I.P. Blex


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 13, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> In my epicly long post, I forgot to mention Demoniac. And Randy. And Groph.
> They are all awesome.
> Demoniac likes Warhammer 40k (I think that's what it's called. Please don't castrate me )
> Randy is just an overall badass guy.
> Groph has a cuckoo clock on his head. Your argument is invalid (Yes I know the guy's from Portal)


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> R.I.P. Blex



R.I.P. Randy.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 13, 2010)

Ed thinks Tre may have been intentionally ignored.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 13, 2010)

MA FKINCNAJNA`*(@&(3792 2eoi fsd

Djent.


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 13, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Ed thinks Tre may have been intentionally ignored.



Ed is secretly batman.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 13, 2010)

The truth is...im iron man.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

TreKita said:


> Ed is secretly batman.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm the ss.org ghost


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Pfft, you're not that ghostly


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

You all think this thread needs more tags.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 13, 2010)

Tre. I forgot about you. I guess all our late night convos on chat weren't that memorable  Haha really though, you make some pretty good music dude. Cheers.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm the coolest person in the world...that is, if you've ignore every other person that has ever lived.

I also seem to be the person who, against all odds, is trying to spread Strat live here on ss.org


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> IbanezShredderB has an obsession with shanking... It's.... Odd.



Bitch, don't make me shank you! 


Prydogga wants Devin Townsend to rape him, dressed as a clown.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

IbanezShredderB secretly wants to make sweet, sweet love to Nachtmahr.


----------



## The Somberlain (Sep 13, 2010)

Demoniac likes little men with chainswords and big armor
Randy is a sage man in the political sphere and so kindly gave me my claim to fame
Orb I disagree with often, but it's all good
Josh Pelican likes T.S. Eliot and is therefore righteous

Some facts about me:

I am not actually Bertrand Russell
My main instrument is the Bagpipes
I sadly don't get to play guitar often
My favorite TV shows are Battlestar Galactica, Lost, and Doctor Who
My favorite poets are Goethe, TS Eliot, and WB Yeats
Bertrand Russell and I think pretty much the same way


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 13, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> IbanezShredderB listens to too much Deftones.



SHUT YOUR BLASPHEMOUS MOUTH, BITCH! Techcoreriffman cries like a little baby and writes songs using this layout: 00 00 0 000 0 00 0000 0 0 0 00 0 00 0 00 3* 0 00 000 0.



Demoniac said:


> IbanezShredderB secretly wants to make sweet, sweet love to Nachtmahr.



Secretly? 



Demoniac is one of my best friends I've made on here. 

Prydogga and I are the same person.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> I am not actually Bertrand Russell



 What?! 





IbanezShredderB said:


> Secretly?







IbanezShredderB said:


> Demoniac is one of my best friends I've made on here.





[nerd]
Randy is trying to achieve forgiveness for the fallen.
[/nerd]


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 13, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> *random bullshit*


 
& To quote the late great WackyZacky:


WackyZacky said:


> YOU BLASPHEMOUS FUCK


 
Just FYI Brandy, as Ibz_rg said, Fuck the haters!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

I am Captain


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 13, 2010)

Scotty (Scottro202) likes ska. A lot.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 13, 2010)

SevenStringSam is dating two blonde twins, at the same time. He's sending one over my way.

Opeth666 cried like a baby and cut himself when he found out Portnoy left Dream Theater.

Techcoreriffman wants to try to rape me.

Teqnick is 18, but looks like he's 11.

I do NOT listen to Deftones too much.

JohnIce is Swedish, so he can do anything. 

Bloody Inferno is a badass.

TreKita dances in his skivvies.

Customisbetter is a good dude.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

Let's see:

We do miss the Blex.
Justin (Budda) and Ross (vampiregenocide) have excellent taste in bands.
Randy is quite awesome.
Demoniac sucks. 
gunshow86de has the greatest avatar ever.
Sebastian cracks me up with every PM I get from him. 
Devin (envenomedcky) is just a big ole' teddy bear. A scary as fuck teddy bear. 
TomAwesome needs to move his ass up to Austin so we can take over the music scene.
JJ scares the everliving shit out of me.
The mods here deserve much more credit than they get. 
Noobs need to learn the rules or GTFO.
jymellis's real name, apparently, is Fucktard.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Well that's just mean


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Also, I love how you never got rid of your Christmas avatar


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

Staying there.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 13, 2010)

My Christmas avatar was the best. 
Ninja Edit: Rick's is better. It's the only surviving one.


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 13, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> SevenStringSam is dating two blonde twins, at the same time. He's sending one over my way.
> 
> Opeth666 cried like a baby and cut himself when he found out Portnoy left Dream Theater.
> 
> ...



Brandy has a scrotum with a tight bottom end like an ENGL


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

I think mine is going to look pretty snazzy when it comes time again


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm like that guy down the street who keeps his Christmas lights up all year.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Brandy has a scrotum with a tight bottom end like an ENGL


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'm like that guy down the street who keeps his Christmas lights up all year.



*365 days of jolly, motherfuckers.*


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 13, 2010)

365 Days of a pissing contest. As it should be!


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> *365 days of jolly, motherfuckers.*



 

I'm literally laughing out loud typing this and I can't rep again.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 13, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Brandy has a scrotum with a tight bottom end like an ENGL



Damn straight, skippy! My scrote is real "djenty". 


Scottro202 likes bulldozing pink monkeys.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'm literally laughing out loud typing this and I can't rep again.



What can I say, I'm a funny guy.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> jymellis's real name, apparently, is Fucktard.


 
or is fucktard johnson's real name jym ellis, and what about this jym666 guy on myspace


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> or is fucktard johnson's real name jym ellis, and what about this jym666 guy on myspace



Touche, fucktard jym, touche.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Rick is really Santa in disguise. It's why he cannot contain the jolly.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

ralphy1976 is the real james bond  just look at his post with the weapons sculpture, and how he is always "away for work"


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 13, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Josh Pelican has inspired me to work in a hospital.
> Ibz_rg and I like core.
> Everyone else hates it.
> JJ Rodriguez scares me shitless.
> ...



I'm appalled that im not included in this epic post.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

cadavah gets appalled easily


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Who's Paul?


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm jealous of pretty much everything Rick does.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 14, 2010)

^ Do you try and outdo him in everything he does?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 14, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Who's Paul?



Wasn't there some guy that went by "Sir Paul of the Mosh" around here? Well, it's probably that guy 

I don't really know anyone that posts here regularly on a very personal level, but AFAIK:

JohnIce can remove womens' clothes with his mind
JBroll can fuck you with his mind
JJ Rodriguez is always politically correct 
Demoniac is everywhere
Josh Pelican is a ridiculous and disgusting human being
Randy is a wise, wise man
Hypermagic has killer taste in music
Scar Symmetry has an obnoxiously tight right hand
ESP Griffyn Is a car guru
Budda is the friendliest guy in existence
Leandroab has an almost creepy thing for Bear Grylls


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 14, 2010)

Awh i wasnt mentioned. Should i post in the off topics more? 
I am a wizard
I eat atleast two cup o noodlez a day
I am destined to never have a band
and Demoniac is NOT an asshole. But he IS a bro.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 14, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Demoniac is everywhere


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> and Demoniac is NOT an asshole. But he IS a bro.



 I think?


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 14, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I think?



Lol we should bro down at the brodeo sometime bromosapien. I heard Theodore Broosevelt and Rosie Bro'Donnell might be there.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 14, 2010)

^


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 14, 2010)

JohnIce's posts have appearently been completely uninteresting outside of the SS Love & Relationships Thread.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 14, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> JohnIce's posts have appearently been completely uninteresting outside of the SS Love & Relationships Thread.




Shut up, John.  Now... tell us how you get the chicks!!!  In detail this time . LOL.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 14, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> JohnIce's posts have appearently been completely uninteresting outside of the SS Love & Relationships Thread.


 
That's what you get for being a wise guy 

I still listen to Rhinestone stuff though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 14, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> ... *the vampire dude from FFVII* ...



Vincent is not amused by your description of him.





Demoniac is actually the Thesaurus Of Scales And Melodic Patterns in disguise.
All_¥our_Bass, buying Hello Kitty merch so you don't have to.
Noodles, progenitor of the "Gnome Metal" genre.
Popsyche is actually a hot chick.
caughtinamosh is actually a porno actress.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 14, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Oh and I HAVE NATASKA!



Me too.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Lol we should bro down at the brodeo sometime bromosapien. I heard Theodore Broosevelt and Rosie Bro'Donnell might be there.



Get on the broflex and make your muscles bro up before you hang out with a serious brofessional like that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I don't want to set the world on fire...


 
I do.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> .
> Sebastian cracks me up with every PM I get from him.



That's because *Rick Rules *


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 14, 2010)

I wish my posts in off topic counted towards my post count.On that note, I post too much in off topic!

You guys are fucking hilarious the last 2-3 pages.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 14, 2010)

This thread has been the perfect way to start my day, thank you all...

You all smell like hamsters lodged in Jocelyn Wildenstein's anus and currently decomposing...
Lady_Elixer has awesome breasts and is very kinky...
..Lord_Elixer may not get laid tonight* 
*


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 14, 2010)

Varcolac _still_ doesn't know (or care) what the hell djent is.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 14, 2010)

s7eve wants more of the red curry Lollie made for Dinner.

s7eve is sunburnt and starving after a massive day but only wants more of that red curry.

There is no more red curry 

Damn I'm hungry.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 14, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> Josh Pelican likes T.S. Eliot and is therefore righteous


 


JeffFromMtl said:


> Josh Pelican is a ridiculous and disgusting human being


 
Yooouuu guuuuyyyyzzzz! 

emperor_black/Cabinet have a good taste in music... and that also goes for anyone else who's ever commented on bands I post, or started threads about awesome bands.

Josh Pelican is an SSO meme.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

gui94_ only cleans his ass with Triple Velvet Toilet Paper


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 14, 2010)

Mischa is absolutely irate.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 14, 2010)

Ed wishes S7eve posted more.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 14, 2010)

S7eve was only cool when he had 6,666 posts. During that one post he was like super S7eve, but now he's just...S7eve


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 14, 2010)

s7eve has like, a life and shit


----------



## Tukaar (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't post nearly enough. D:


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 14, 2010)

Now you've hurt my feelings


----------



## EcoliUVA (Sep 14, 2010)

EcoliUVA doesn't know anyone here nearly well enough to comment, so he will fill in random, absolutely true things he googled about people:

Here is our friend TreKita:





He is *très* sexy! http://www.facebook.com/trekita.fox

An article on Demoniac: CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Demoniacs

Cabinet is prestigious!: The Cabinet | The White House

Josh looks happy on his Pelican!:





Go Pelican, go!

Here is how JohnIce got his name:




Respect, you crazy fucker!

Max Of Metal is an old badass biker dude: Max Metal Custom Motorcycles

S7eve is a big baller: s7eve at Irish Poker Festival 2009 by ladbrokespoker

All_¥our_Bass has all your bass...in one instrument:





This one already has a caption.

BigPhi84 is super excellent awesome dancer:

Dance Party!


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 14, 2010)

^^^  Amazing post hahaha


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not actually a person, but a real Pelican. Here's a picture of me fucking up a bird:





The Screeching Pelican, which was renamed The Sandy Pelican, was actually named after me. So was the band (Pelican).


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Sep 14, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> This thread has been the perfect way to start my day, thank you all...
> 
> You all smell like hamsters lodged in Jocelyn Wildenstein's anus and currently decomposing...
> *Lady_Elixer has awesome breasts and is very kinky...*
> ...



Damn straight 

Lord_Elixer & I have a cat named Frankie....after a founding member of the Hellfire club 

I don't post alot (due to lack of knowledge) but thank all the ss.org members for making me chuckle lotsly since I joined


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 14, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Damn straight


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 14, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


>


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> jymellis's real name, apparently, is Fucktard. :scratch



Fuktard, actually.



JeffFromMtl said:


> Scar Symmetry has an obnoxiously tight right hand



Well observed.

I can turn my left ear inside out.
I can fit a Dr Pepper bottle in my mouth. ugh
I can turn people into pizza just by looking at them.
I am pretty much the most overrated guy going, period.

Four of the above statements are not true.


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 14, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I can turn people into pizza just by looking at them.



Please do this i am hungry.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Please do this i am hungry.



you can't eat yourself if you're a pizza


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 14, 2010)

Alright... this is not the greatest song in the world, it's just a tribute.

*Bloody-Inferno* is in fact a japanese pop songstress... I'm sure of it. His dedication to awesome songwriting and arranging, huge knowledge of japanese music... and generally asian appearence... all point me to this conclusion! He most likely has very elaborate nails too, they all do.

*Brandon* thinks Kahlua is cool. Get your ass up here in the northern woods and have some real swedish-made Brännvin and Snus at a table in a freezing kitchen, now that's a fucking party! 

*Prydogga* is when you're prying the girl off the doorknob while nailing her from behind.

*Scar Symmetry* is an old Ninja Master... of masturbation. Nothing can be tighter, but his pupils train hard (*Fzau*).

*vampiregenocide* is a nice fellow.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

I can breathe, can you? CAN YOU?!


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 14, 2010)

gui94 said:


> you can't eat yourself if you're a pizza



No i meant turn someone else into one lol. 
But if i was a pizza i would be determined to eat myself..........


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> *vampiregenocide* is a nice fellow.


 
So is JohnIce


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> *But if i was a pizza i would be determined to eat myself.........*



/sign


----------



## Necris (Sep 14, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I can fit a Dr Pepper bottle in my mouth. ugh
> .



These are the things I'm happy I know.

Lord_Elixer has a pretty awesome left eyebrow.


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 14, 2010)

gui94 said:


> /sign



hey. HEY. Not like that. Only cause I would have meat everywhere and meat is delicious.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> hey. HEY. Not like that. Only cause I would have meat everywhere and meat is delicious.



*transforms into homer simpson*
hmmm.. meat.. arghhrgghrh


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 14, 2010)

gui94 said:


> *transforms into homer simpson*
> hmmm.. meat.. arghhrgghrh



I just lold so hard. 

But seriously i could go for meat right now


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> I just lold so hard.
> 
> But seriously i could go for meat right now



Dude, I never have breakfast. Never, cause I'm never hungry for toasts of cereals etc. But at 8 am, if someone just wakes me up and brings me a 3kg steak, I'd eat it right there


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 14, 2010)

gui94 said:


> Dude, I never have breakfast. Never, cause I'm never hungry for toasts of cereals etc. But at 8 am, if someone just wakes me up and brings me a 3kg steak, I'd eat it right there


Same here lol. That is now officially a dream of mine. Be woken up to a plate filled with various meats to eat.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Same here lol. That is now officially a dream of mine. Be woken up to a plate filled with various meats to eat.



"that's what she said"...



Anyway, tonywozere fucking hates his screen name

and passed grade 8 oboe with distinction.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2010)

vampiregenocide is a halo geek and has a new avatar.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 14, 2010)

Is it any good then?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2010)

If it was a woman, I'd kidnap her and keep her in my basment. I don't even have a basement, but I'd build one.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 14, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> *Brandon* thinks Kalua is cool. Get your ass up here in the northern woods and have some real swedish-made Brännvin and Snus at a table in a freezing kitchen, now that's a fucking party!



Fixed.  

And it's my last name, not the drink, John. 


I am the lizard king, I can do anything.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 14, 2010)

I fail at everything I do.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 14, 2010)

EcoliUVA said:


> Josh looks happy on his Pelican!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






EcoliUVA said:


> All_Your_Bass has all your bass...in one instrument:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Bass than
*YOUR BODY HAS ROOM FOR!!!1!!*
PS you spelled my name wrong [it's okay don't worry  ], The "¥" is alt157 on windows machines.


----------



## numberonejrio (Sep 14, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, MaxOfMetal is actually a computer full of knowledge about guitars, which is why he always beats you to answering questions about gear.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Bloody Inferno looks like Nobuo Uematsu


 


JohnIce said:


> *Bloody-Inferno* is in fact a japanese pop songstress... I'm sure of it. His dedication to awesome songwriting and arranging, huge knowledge of japanese music... and generally asian appearence... all point me to this conclusion! He most likely has very elaborate nails too, they all do.


 
 This could prove very disturbing for those trying to imagine me...


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 15, 2010)

Trekita writes songs with ridiculous production quality for apparently no real reason.


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 15, 2010)

Trekita promoties his music with "chubby black guy playing guitar" and it's impossible to resist.

Trekita does write some jaw dropping riffs

glassmoon0fo - Awesome guy, very helpful and insightful with guitars and sure knows how to set up an 8 string guitar very nicely  

eventhetrees - really wishes I can change my user name to .Nick or something simple that, but it's okay, I make due with my idiotic choice of name! AND has had the most ridiculous month evaaarrrrr. Good times, good times!


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Sep 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I fail at everything I do.


 
Peekaboo_eeeek is a sucker for a sadface 
*pulls Leandroab's head into her bosom for a hug* 

....Peekaboo_eeeek cannot prove the awesomeness of her breasts as it would be NSFW


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 15, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This could prove very disturbing for those trying to imagine me...


 
I'm so photoshopping that when i get home... just you wait...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 15, 2010)

MaxofMetal has detected a 0.00000000000001" flaw in the outer edge of my UV's trem route. Because he can.

John Ice is someone I'd like to jam with, but he'd impregnate my guitar, and kids take up valuable storage space for MOAR GUITARS.

Prydogga is making sammiches. All the time. Even in his sleep.

IbanezShredderB (or however the fuck you write B's username) is still devising a master plan to steal my guitars. In the meantime, he just tries to ask politely.

LeandroAb is my :golf: partner.

ShadyDavey is a good friend, knowledgeable and always willing to help. His Carvin is a guitar I've tried to wrestle off him to no avail yet. I'm developing a scheme with Brandon to solve that. 

Jym is my MOMMY! And I'm happy for mom because he finally got a UV green dot after all this time! 

And about me:
Fred the Shred is not a nickname I chose, it was actually given to me by a friend and stuck. Started out as Shreddin' Fred, complete with Texas accent, went from there to Fred T. Shred (some people still call me that), and finally ended up as Fred the Shred, some 14 years ago. Phi asked what a Shred is. IT'S WHAT I DO TO YO ASS WHEN THE NOTES START MELTING YO EARS, DAWG. 

Also, in spite of good gear whoring skills, I'm still a session musician, so I can't compete with Rob_l's impressive whoring abilities.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 15, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Prydogga is making sammiches. All the time. Even in his sleep.
> 
> IbanezShredderB (or however the fuck you write B's username) is still devising a master plan to steal my guitars. In the meantime, he just tries to ask politely.
> 
> ShadyDavey is a good friend, knowledgeable and always willing to help. His Carvin is a guitar I've tried to wrestle off him to no avail yet. I'm developing a scheme with Brandon to solve that.



These are all true. 

Fred the Shred is giving me his Ibanez 540S7 as payment for helping him get ShadyDavey's Carvin for him.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 15, 2010)

fred the shred till your eyes melt from your head is NORMAN, he needs to come to my house to give me shred lessons since i can barely shred anymore


----------



## EcoliUVA (Sep 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I'm not actually a person, but a real Pelican. Here's a picture of me fucking up a bird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damn. I got it wrong. So you were the pelican in that first picture, not the mentally challenged kid.

I guess the kid was just massaging your back, which was sore from doing awesome pelican things like swooping, soaring, diving, raping, and pillaging.

And then you ate him. Cuz pelicans be hongry. I mean, look at that huge mouth. Who needs a mouth that big unless you're gonna be eating ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> *Scar Symmetry* is an old Ninja Master... of masturbation. Nothing can be tighter, but his pupils train hard (*Fzau*).


 
You fucking wanker! 
My playing is nowhere as tight as I want it to be though.. gotta leave some for the ladies too, you know. You're not the only ladies man around. 



leandroab said:


> I fail at everything I do.


 
Awwwwwwwwwww, but you're great at being Leandro A.  



Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Peekaboo_eeeek is a sucker for a sadface
> *pulls Leandroab's head into her bosom for a hug*
> 
> ....Peekaboo_eeeek cannot prove the awesomeness of her breasts as it would be NSFW


 
I HAVE A SADFACE TOO 
Now, where are them awesome breasts?


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I HAVE A SADFACE TOO
> Now, where are them awesome breasts?



I'm a sucker for a sad face too.
*Pulls Fzau's face into my big hairy man-bosoms*


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 15, 2010)

TreKita said:


> BigPhi84 is the one person who see everywhere on this forum but rarely speak to. i must fix this.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 15, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> I'm a sucker for a sad face too.
> *Pulls Fzau's face into my big hairy man-bosoms*


 
Awww, I'm getting so much bosom love from everyone


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 15, 2010)

Kidding, I'm flat & mostly hairless. (Resisting yo motha joke)


----------



## jymellis (Sep 15, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I HAVE A SADFACE TOO
> Now, where are them awesome breasts?


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 15, 2010)

jymellis said:


>


----------



## EcoliUVA (Sep 15, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2140302 said:


> PS you spelled my name wrong [it's okay don't worry  ], The "¥" is alt157 on windows machines.


 
Fîxéd. 

&#9834;&#9792;&#9658;Ü¿?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## josh pelican (Sep 15, 2010)

EcoliUVA said:


> Damn. I got it wrong. So you were the pelican in that first picture, not the mentally challenged kid.
> 
> I guess the kid was just massaging your back, which was sore from doing awesome pelican things like swooping, soaring, diving, raping, and pillaging.
> 
> And then you ate him. Cuz pelicans be hongry. I mean, look at that huge mouth. Who needs a mouth that big unless you're gonna be eating ALL THE TIME.


 
Now you've got it! I'm also a slamburglar.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I'm so photoshopping that when i get home... just you wait...




It would probably just look like that creepy japanese bass guitarist that wears women's clothing.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 15, 2010)

jymellis said:


>


 
NO FUCKING WAY! 





















He plays Guitar Hero


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 15, 2010)

There is, like, mold, growing next to his underwear on his legs.


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 15, 2010)

Cabinet - Probably stared at that picture for WAY TO LONG!


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 15, 2010)

He looks so threatening...


----------



## jymellis (Sep 15, 2010)

Fzau said:


> He plays Guitar Hero


 
well fuck yeah he does, when is the last time you saw a room full of winners playing guitar queero


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I fail at everything I do.



Including not being an awesome guy


----------



## leandroab (Sep 15, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Peekaboo_eeeek is a sucker for a sadface
> *pulls Leandroab's head into her bosom for a hug*
> 
> ....Peekaboo_eeeek cannot prove the awesomeness of her breasts as it would be NSFW


 
Well, there IS the PM button right over there, you know. 
Lord_Elixer said it was ok... 











 j/k






Fred the Shred said:


> LeandroAb is my :golf: partner.


 
:golf:ing yeah man!












Fzau said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww, but you're great at being Leandro A.








Scar Symmetry said:


> Including not being an awesome guy






Wait... 



AH!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


>


 
i forgot all about that lol. i remember and still use :golf: but i forgot that conversation next time you come to america we soooo have to hang out


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 15, 2010)

:golf: ya, you still need to bring the green dot over to meet her sister!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I'm so photoshopping that when i get home... just you wait...


 


BigPhi84 said:


> It would probably just look like that creepy japanese bass guitarist that wears women's clothing.


 
Put a Xiphos on it and it'll be soooo me.


----------



## The Somberlain (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know you all well enough


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 15, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Josh Pelican has inspired me to work in a hospital.
> Ibz_rg and I like core.
> Everyone else hates it.
> JJ Rodriguez scares me shitless.
> ...


THANKS BRO!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 16, 2010)

*MF_Kitten* likes subsonic notes. And he's not a cat, after all.
*ralphy1976* is a headbanger nuclear physicist. You can't get more metal than that.
*Methilde* is the hottest luthier in Europe!
*Fred the Shred* and I were supposed to meet in Portugal for a beer, but I fucked up and forgot to call him while I was there 
*Sebastian* builds incredibly short-scaled guitars
*S7eve* single-handedly sold more GSP1101's than most GC salespersons
*JJ Rodriguez* can make picstories be actually fun


----------



## Variant (Sep 16, 2010)

The mere fact that I'm one of the more long-standing *and* top posters on the site, yet no one's said anything about me on this thread, leads me to believe that I'm the most likely to infiltrate the system and take it down... 



...and replace it with...








justinbeiber.com* 






*Don't underestimate Variant, he's a whore... he'll take the money.


----------



## The Somberlain (Sep 16, 2010)

NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 16, 2010)

Justin Bieber Appreciation Station


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> *Methilde* is the hottest luthier in Europe!



Hey, hey. Leave the hot chick for us straight men!!! Can't have your gay charm steal her away from us! 

Sang-Drax sounds like the name of a Pokemon.
Variant is core-free, which makes me think that he is a soulless motherfucker!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 16, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Hey, hey. Leave the hot chick for us straight men!!! Can't have your gay charm steal her away from us!




That was my subtle way of pointing out the absurd of a bunch of straight guys letting her go unnoticed


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2010)

I have two rare guitars that I should have NGD'd. I don't know if I'll ever get around to that.


I've jerked off 15 times in one day. Painful.

I've always wanted to poke Phi's hair.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I've jerked off 15 times in one day. Painful.







As a side note, WTF with the tags?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 16, 2010)

Drakkar is black 
Drakkar is metal
Drakkar is a rapist
Drakkar is not a fan of Christ

Drakkar = Christ Raping Black Metal

Thanks and good night


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I've jerked off 15 times in one day. Painful.



Pft. Beginner.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> Pft. Beginner.



Randy by name, Randy by nature.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 16, 2010)

Who put my name on the tags? 

I bet it was Prydoggystyle


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 16, 2010)

Scar symmetry likely shat himself when he saw per nilsson on the board

Randy is my birthday buddy. 2/6 represent!

Drak (not-so-)secretly wants to rape me.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> Pft. Beginner.


Ah shoot. _Someone _got canceled.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I've jerked off 15 times in one day. Painful.


 
Looks like someone knows how to pace himself.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 16, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> It would probably just look like that creepy japanese bass guitarist that wears women's clothing.


 
....


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 16, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ....





what!?!?!


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 16, 2010)

contrary to popular belife i dont give a shit about your 4 year old trying to eat your guitar strings (some excuse from school today) o wait i do cuz its fucking hilarious


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 16, 2010)

Ed thinks this thread is absolutely fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 16, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ....


 
Rep

I can't believe you actually went through with it..


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 16, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


> *Something about an epic list, then not about him being in it*


 
Cadavuh isn't very memorable


----------



## leandroab (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm drunk as fuck and I felt like singing "blame it on the alcohol"

ahahhahaha

My dinner is going to be the ultimate drunk food: Extremely NOT healthy food.


Tonight: Mcdonalds. 2 quarter pounders. Fuck yeeeaaahhhh 

AAAAAAAAAAA I'm drunk!


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 16, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I'm drunk as fuck and I felt like singing "blame it on the alcohol"
> 
> ahahhahaha
> 
> ...



You make me giggle like a horny little Japanese schoolgirl. lol


----------



## leandroab (Sep 16, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> You make me giggle like a horny little Japanese schoolgirl. lol



AHAHAHA


I love to make people laugh...

Damn, those fucking quarter pounders were fucking delicious. 

And how the fuck can I type stuff in ENGLISH correctly after drinking so much beeeer!

HAHAH AHUSHASHA AKAKAKA JAJAJJA

Blame it on the booze, blame it on the goose...


----------



## Fzau (Sep 16, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ....


 
NOBUO UEMATSU!! 



leandroab said:


> AHAHAHA
> 
> 
> I love to make people laugh...
> ...


 
We should go drinking, come to Belgium!


----------



## leandroab (Sep 16, 2010)

Fzau said:


> NOBUO UEMATSU!!
> 
> 
> 
> We should go drinking, come to Belgium!




Anytime man!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 16, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Rep
> 
> I can't believe you actually went through with it..




LOL, JohnIce! To be honest, it looks just like Bloody Inferno!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 17, 2010)

John... WTF?!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ....



Say what you want about that cock sniffer, he carves the mother fuck out of a bass.

Fact: CrushingAnvil is in fact perpetually in the middle of crushing an anvil.

...and yes.

It's torture.


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 17, 2010)

Leandroab will help you learn Portuguese to get with Brazilian chicks


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 17, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Say what you want about that cock sniffer, he carves the mother fuck out of a bass.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 17, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Leandroab will help you learn Portuguese to get with Brazilian chicks




And Sang-Drax will be the gay wingman that gets you "in" with the chicks.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 17, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> And Sang-Drax will be the gay wingman that gets you "in" with the chicks.



Gunshow86de has never successfully had one of his gay friends hook him up with an attractive female. He also does not live in Brazil.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 17, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Gunshow86de has never successfully had one of his gay friends hook him up with an attractive female. He also does not live in Brazil.




Sucks for you, LOL. Now, where is that old Shania Twain avatar of yours?


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2010)

Shit just got real in here.


----------



## Groff (Sep 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> Groff has a black and red rape cape.












....Oh wait.


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2010)

Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Groff said:


>




LOL, Groff. Do you LARP???


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes he does. He has +15 strength and an epic "Raep Stone of Abescon" that gives him +5 Dexterity.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 17, 2010)

*Randy* is my long-lost cousin.



BigPhi84 said:


> And Sang-Drax will be the gay wingman that gets you "in" with the chicks.



I'm afraid I'd be as useless as nipples on a bull in that department... I share no common interest with the average hot chick, except, well, hot guys . Many of my straight friends outgay me in almost every other way.

I've just realized, in fact, that I'm no girl's gay bff. I must be a terrible gay.





Randy said:


> Yes he does. He has +15 strength and an epic "Raep Stone of Abescon" that gives him +5 Dexterity.



Speaking of which, I bet chicks swoon when he hits on them with that line 




gunshow86de said:


> Gunshow86de has never successfully had one of his gay friends hook him up with an attractive female. He also does not live in Brazil.



Lucky for you. You don't have to sell your kidney to buy an amp.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't understand what's going on in this thread.

It's like the 250K thread but 250,000 times more disturbing.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't understand what's going on in this thread.
> 
> It's like the 250K thread but 250,000 times more disturbing.



It seems to be the trend with this certain group of guys on here where every thread turns into /b/ or the 100k/250k thread.


----------

